# Ypres. parking at any of the war sites



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

what is the motor home parking like at the cemeteries and war sites around Ypres, for example at Tyne cot cemetery and hill 60

going in march so should be quiet

John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We did the Menin Gate, Tyne Cot Cemetary and the Yorkshire trenches. We parked round the corner from the Menin Gate where there is free overnight parking within a couple of hundred yards of the gates. Opposite the river and ramparts.

Yorkshire Trenches and Tyne Cot we did on the scooter but parking was find for a motorhome.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Haven't done the war cemetries, but have done the evening ceremony at the Menin Gate. For that there is adequate parking in the road to the left of the Gate as you approach it coming into town. Spent a quiet night there couple of years ago.
The ceremony is worth attending.
Gerry


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

No problem parking at tyne cot,parking for coaches and normal car park spaces large enough for a van.....eye opening place.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

There is an Aire at the campsite in Ypres, about 15 minutes walk from the Menin gate:

http://www.greatwar.co.uk/westfront/ypsalient/ypres/ypres-camping.htm

P&L


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Be aware that the campsite's website now gives a 404

www.jeugdstadion.be


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see my post in earlier thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1203974.html#1203974

and the link to english pages

http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/index.php


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We parked our 7m Hymer at Tyne Cott in the coach bay with no problems in late November 2006.

There is a good campsite at Kemmel (Mount Kemmel) Called Camping Ypre. We have used this twice. 

John


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

> Be aware that the campsite's website now gives a 404
> 
> www.jeugdstadion.be


(sigh) .. it works now :roll:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

have already booked at WWW.jeugdstadion.be

looks ideal for Ypres center

john


----------

